# COBIA HAVE SHOWED UP IN OB!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

They have shown up with a vengence in OB today. Reports from two boats are double digits for each. I'll run a cobia trip tomorrow 4/16/09 at a reduced price if anyone is interested!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just cause? Whats the rate Capt. It might be late for some.

Skip


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Bout $600 should cover it. however many folks want to go can split even. Up to 6 people can go.


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wish I could go, but duty calls. :reallycrying


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Icant go wth you this time but you think we could go in a couple of weeks like just me and you? i will put gas in the boat and provide food and beer:bowdown


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Couldnt get enough folks together on it so I took my 2yr old boy out in the Gulf for the first time today. He loved it we didnt catch much but he had a ball in the 2' rollers, it was great!!!


----------

